# [EVDL] Where to buy batteries?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Folks,
I'm at the buy-batteries point in my EV motorcycle conversion project. I'm
looking at various lithium solutions, including CALBs and GBS units. I want
to also purchase the BMS and charger(s) at the same time.

Any suggestions on reputable suppliers that you've had experience with?
This is such a huge outlay of cash that I want to go into it with eyes wide
open.

Any and all suggestions, comments, and do's/don'ts will be greatly
appreciated.

Cheers,
Mark
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120717/a9875327/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[email protected] sells CALB cells any size for $1.25 per ah. plus
shipping from CA. Allso sell MINI BMS for $12.75 per cell shipping from
Florida. Good prices and support. He has been around forever and was the
first convert to Li-ion for street use.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Where-to-buy-batteries-tp4656565p4656570.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Mark,

Try www.manzanitamicro.com. Rich Rudman will not ship a battery set not 
tested and balance.

You can get completely assemble 8 cell modules that has been quality control 
tested in a aluminum battery box complete with BMS decks, regulators and 
connection hardware for a 180 ah CALB Lithium Ion battery for $1568.00 which 
is $1.08 per ah.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mark Warner" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, July 17, 2012 7:42 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Where to buy batteries?


> Folks,
> I'm at the buy-batteries point in my EV motorcycle conversion project. I'm
> looking at various lithium solutions, including CALBs and GBS units. I 
> want
> to also purchase the BMS and charger(s) at the same time.
>
> Any suggestions on reputable suppliers that you've had experience with?
> This is such a huge outlay of cash that I want to go into it with eyes 
> wide
> open.
>
> Any and all suggestions, comments, and do's/don'ts will be greatly
> appreciated.
>
> Cheers,
> Mark
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120717/a9875327/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland,

I think your price there is off by a factor of 2.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Where-to-buy-batteries-tp4656565p4656572.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland,
I think that price is for 4 cells not 8:

http://www.manzanitamicro.com/products?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=52&category_id=19

Bill
----- Original Message -----
From: Roland Wiench <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, 17 Jul 2012 12:45:04 -0400 (EDT)
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Where to buy batteries?

Hello Mark,

Try www.manzanitamicro.com. Rich Rudman will not ship a battery set not 
tested and balance.

You can get completely assemble 8 cell modules that has been quality control 
tested in a aluminum battery box complete with BMS decks, regulators and 
connection hardware for a 180 ah CALB Lithium Ion battery for $1568.00 which 
is $1.08 per ah.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mark Warner" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, July 17, 2012 7:42 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Where to buy batteries?


> Folks,
> I'm at the buy-batteries point in my EV motorcycle conversion project. I'm
> looking at various lithium solutions, including CALBs and GBS units. I 
> want
> to also purchase the BMS and charger(s) at the same time.
>
> Any suggestions on reputable suppliers that you've had experience with?
> This is such a huge outlay of cash that I want to go into it with eyes 
> wide
> open.
>
> Any and all suggestions, comments, and do's/don'ts will be greatly
> appreciated.
>
> Cheers,
> Mark
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120717/a9875327/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You can buy CALB cells directly from Calib (it's the US branch of CALB and
they stock).
Or you can by GBS cells directly from Elite Power. Elite Power also offers
their own BMS, only available if you buy cells from them.
Then, you can buy the BMS directly from the its manufacturer (this utility
lets you select the right BMS for your application:
http://liionbms.com/php/bms-selector.php). I recommend that because the
least expensive BMSs have too low a price to allow for a markup, so
resellers cannot make any money selling it, and won't offer them. For
example, it's best if you buy the MiniBMS directly from Clean Power
(http://www.cleanpowerauto.com/MiniBMS.html).

If, in the other side, you do want to buy cells and BMS from the one
reseller, try Evolve Electrics (http://www.evolveelectrics.com/) : they
stock CALB, GBS and Sinopoly cells, and sell 3 BMSs: Orion BMS, Lithiumate
Lite and Lithiumate Pro.

Besides Evolve, another reseller that has a very good reputation is KTA
(http://www.kta-ev.com/): they sell CALB and GBS cells, and the Elithion
BMSs.

-----
Davide Andrea
Elithion 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Where-to-buy-batteries-tp4656565p4656573.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland, I think your calculator is defective. Re-check your figures and
repost the correct figures of price per ah so as NOT to mislead people and
product.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Where-to-buy-batteries-tp4656565p4656598.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What I did, was looking at the Product data for eight 100 ah CALB cells that 
was just above the four 180 ah CALB cells.

OK, here is my calculation for the eight 100 ah CALB cells which come fully 
assemble in a aluminum battery box, complete with regulators, wiring and 
terminal links for $1800.00.

If you subtract the box, regulators, wiring and assembly which cost about 
$850.00, you now get $950.00 for eight cells or $118.75 per 100 ah cell 
which becomes $1.11875 per AH.

Looking at the page for 100 AH CALB cell itself, they are listed at $145.00 
or $1.45 per AH. It seems the completed assembly cells are cheaper at 
$118.75.

In about 7 years and 5 months, I may purchase a set from them, of course the 
price will be higher by then or may be a different chemistry like a vanadium 
atomic number 23 which has 9 more electrons in the valance orbit then 
lithium atomic number 3 with two in the valance orbit.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Cruisin" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, July 18, 2012 9:04 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Where to buy batteries?


> Roland, I think your calculator is defective. Re-check your figures and
> repost the correct figures of price per ah so as NOT to mislead people and
> product.
>
> --
> View this message in context: 
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Where-to-buy-batteries-tp4656565p4656598.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have recently purchased three types of cells, two BMSs, and many other
items from CALIB Power, Manzanita, KTA, CleanPower, Evolve, Elite Power, and
EVAmerica (an EV upgrade and e-bicycle are in the works at my house, ugh),
all have been good experiences. I'd add that although I didn't buy from
them, I did have good responses from and heard good things about Lithium
Storage. 

I personally like EVolve's website, product mix and availability best, if I
were to rate them. But, I think their prices are on the higher side. 
Evolve also has a slick Elithion BMS ordering page and ability to choose
charger details right on the website. I'm sure other EV suppliers can do
all that too, but EVolve's details are the most transparent and useful.

And, though it might sound easier, I don't think you really gain anything
buy buying the cells and BMS from the same place. The BMS is just a little
box, little cell boards, and some wiring, I was surprised at how small both
the Lithiumate and MiniBMS systems are. Anyway, they can't install them
before shipping anyway, so I'm not sure what you're hoping to gain by buying
them together. 

Good luck.

Dan 

-----
Dan Gallagher
http://www.evalbum.com/3854

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Where-to-buy-batteries-tp4656565p4656605.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The cost per ah is the total cost of batteries divided by the total ah, not
using some marketing skill like you proposed. To me that is scamming. I
quoted actual cost and you attempted to beat the price in your posting by
playing games. Lets not do that in the future here or anywhere else.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Where-to-buy-batteries-tp4656565p4656608.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cruisin wrote:
> 
> > The cost per ah is the total cost of batteries divided by the total ah,
> > not using some marketing skill like you proposed.
> ...


----------

